# Inferno! Magazine



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

I only ever read a couple of Inferno! copies but from what I remember I enjoyed them and wondered if anyone knew a source that I could get hold of some copies - physical or electronically? Or were they just crap and I'm looking at them through rose tinted glasses?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

You could try ebay and sites like that but tbh with it finishing years ago i'd imagine it would be difficult.

Or you could have a look round the internet, all sorts of things on the internet.


----------

